# Know no fear question (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just about half way through and I've just come across a figure who I think turned up in an another book but I'm not quite sure, think it might be "Legion" but not sure, the guys name is John Grammaticus.


----------



## Emperor0 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah he's in Legion, apart of that Cabal.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

But he's asking Oll to help the Ultramarines?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, but John says he's asking Oll to help for the sake of Humanity, not for what the Cabal want.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yes, but John says he's asking Oll to help for the sake of Humanity, not for what the Cabal want.


I wonder if thats truly his aim. The Cabal seems to have existed with the idea that humanity had to be destroyed to being with. All of a sudden he has a change of heart? Maybe part of the plan still.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If I'm right that Oll is meant to be the trooper that makes the Emperor realise there's nothing good in Horus or am I way off? I always thought it was a Custodian so I'm only going rough mentions by other people.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> If I'm right that Oll is meant to be the trooper that makes the Emperor realise there's nothing good in Horus or am I way off? I always thought it was a Custodian so I'm only going rough mentions by other people.


Yes. But thats based off _Collected Visions_. As stated by other authors, _Collected Visions_ is like the _300_ version of what really happened. Really just a nice Imperial fairy tale of what really happened. 

Thats what I didn't like about _Collected Visions_. It basically tells you what happened without really being honest about specifics.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I get the feeling the Cabal deliberately want a stale mate between the Imperium and Chaos, that way the Imperium doesn't wipe everything out through it's crusade and chaos is kept busy with them. So John is pushing Oll to be at the final confrontation so that the Emperor doesn't just go down fighting but fights it to a "draw".


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Oll's a fusion, in my eyes, of the Ollanius Pious 'end' (sacrificed in front of the Emperor) and the Sensei manipulated by the Illuminati. And the Shamans who created the Emperor (the New Man) so as to avoid the need to reincarnate and run the risk of losing their souls to Chaos. (KNF implies Oll is older than the Emperor, therefore a shaman-y type, capable of reincarnation. He's also ran about for a sheep with Iason, so is therefore also an Argonaut.)

The legend of the Sensei/Illuminati, if I'm remembering my old lore rightly, is that the Illuminati were manipulating the Sensei (sons of the Emperor? Discarded, I suppose, this time they're old shaman-y types, kin of the Emperor rather than direct sons?) into being forced to be sacrificed at the moment the Emperor dies, thus enabling the 'grand power' in the warp to coalesce into the Star Child.

This certainly chimes with Oll having his own 'worship' of a private god (nobody mentioned the Lectitio Divinatus in KNF, especially not Oll, his god was never said to be the Emperor as 'normal' for the HH books).

That is: Oll worships something which will come about with the death of the Emperor, but which is 'opposed' to Chaos. He probably thinks himself loyal to the Emperor and trying to save the Emperor. The Illuminati (peers of the Cabal? Merely the Cabal? Human rivals? Others?), however, know that they're _sacrificing_ the Sensei to die. The Sensei, however, think they're out for other purposes...to save the Emperor, perhaps. Or to kill Horus.

Either way: the Illuminati want to ensure the Emperor's death. This chimes with the Cabal as of _Legion_. Oll is going there...he's supposed to die to boost the dead Emperor's spirit to become the Star Child...

Except we know the Emperor doesn't actually, properly die. He's made his plans and will go to the Golden Throne (which, it seems, the Cabal and the Illuminati are seemingly entirely ignorant of).

It's not complete or an easy fit, but as the last we heard of the Illuminati/Sensei 'cult' was them being a Tzeentchian cult exteminated by the Salamanders back in the Third Edition Rulebook, well, I can happily approve of Dan (and the HH team) 'resurrecting' the myth for new use.

Especially if it's going along the direction I think it seems to be going.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

That's assuming Oll is just thinking of his Catheric cross to be a symbol of "something which will come about with the death of the Emperor", as opposed to using it as a symbol of the faith it already stands for, though.

Also, while the Cabal may not have known the specifics of the Golden Throne, etc., they most certainly understood the Emperor's survival to be tied to that undying state. This was exactly what they were trying to avoid.

Finally, the Cabal does not seem to have had any desire to see the Emperor ascend into proper godhood in the Warp. For them, the advertised outcomes are (A) quick human extinction or (B) slow human extinction.

Cheers,
P.


----------

